# Bohning Blazer X2 Target vane



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Has anyone used the New Bohning Blazer x2 Target vane? what are your thoughts on them and how well do they perform at longer distance?


----------



## dingus250x (Mar 16, 2008)

i used them on my 2612's when i was shooting my monster for 3d and you cant ask for a better vaine. they flew well and were very durable


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

I fletched up a few of my fatboys to see how they fly...They fly great, can't see any problems with them. That being said I havn't shot a round of 3d yet...only shooting at the bag in the backyard.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks for the feedback, anyone else using the bohning blazer x2?


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

i have been shooting them all season on my X-Ringers and have had great sucess with them they fly great for me


----------



## questxpbman (Apr 12, 2009)

ive been shooting them on my maxima 3d's , they are a AWESOME VANE!!!!!!!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

mostley want to know how they fly down range from longer distance and what offset most are using with them.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> mostley want to know how they fly down range from longer distance and what offset most are using with them.


I have used these on skinny arrows to fat arrows really seem to work well without slowing the arrow down at longer ranges. I fletch them in a Bohning Helix Jig works nice


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

How are the blazer x2 vanes compared to the Mini blazers?


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> How are the blazer x2 vanes compared to the Mini blazers?


The X2's measure .465" high & 1.85" long, 4 grains each
The mini's are 1.5" long I'm not sure on the height I'm guessing alittle less.


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

they dount stick good


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

LilHog said:


> they dount stick good


Never had a problem with these or any other Bohning products. I use Fletch Tite Platinum on a wrap or no wrap with no problems, no prep other than cleaning the shaft with hot water & SOS soap pad.


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

I had a sample pack of these, I fletched 2 arrows, one all the fletchings ripped off, the other one ripped off. In my mind the blazers shoot fine and stick very well. They also shoot exactly the same as the x2's out of my bow.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Lets not get off the subject I am wondering how blazer x2 compare to the blazer mini vane at longer distance!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> Lets not get off the subject I am wondering how blazer x2 compare to the blazer mini vane at longer distance!


seems like the same profile as the mini blazer but just slightly longer.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

What arrow are you putting them on?


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Jame said:


> What arrow are you putting them on?


I am puting them on an Easton lightspeed 3D.


----------



## arrowslinger#1 (Jul 6, 2006)

I have been using them on my fatboys ever since they sent the sample and became availible. They shot right with my four inch helical vanes. I switched over to them early on. I get great flight with a straight fletch. I have shot them back to 90 and they group as well as anything else.


----------



## hunt4food#2 (Nov 18, 2006)

They fly great for me


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I am fletching some blazer x2 two metellic red and one satin white, on a new dozen of easton Lightspeeds 3D.


----------



## selemdog (Sep 22, 2008)

Real happy with the results. They definately group better at shorter distance for me. I haven't made the comparison yet at longer distances. I will give it a try and let you know. They are very durable.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I just found out that they do indeed group better at shorter and longer distance and I am very impressed with the bohning Blazer x2 vanes! Can't wait until they come out with other color choices.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

viperarcher said:


> I just found out that they do indeed group better at shorter and longer distance and I am very impressed with the bohning Blazer x2 vanes! Can't wait until they come out with other color choices.


What color are you looking for?
They come in these colors:
hot pink
metalic red
metalic blue
metalic green
purple
satin white
satin gold
satin sage
satin blue
satin chocolate


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

Bohning told me that in the fall there comming out with neon colors and more choices. I went with the metallic red and satin white.


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

viperarcher said:


> Bohning told me that in the fall there comming out with neon colors and more choices. I went with the metallic red and satin white.


nice..I have all three satin white vanes on my fatboys


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I really like them they fly great at longer distance!


----------



## deadeyeD (Jun 28, 2006)

These to me are the best vane on the market but some dont I have never had a problem with them fallen off and the fly awesome but guess what diffrent strokes for diffrent folks they to me are much better than the regular Blazer vane.


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I love my x2's. I dont shoot long dist. but for what I need them to do they do it.


----------



## elkski (Feb 4, 2005)

*X'2's for broadheads???*

Well first I have to say that my feild scores dropped several points since switching to the x2's... and the best part is that they stick.. I haven't had one come off and I have shot them all at least 750 shots.
In fact the best thing is that they glue up like a dream. the base is the perfect shape for small dia arrows. the radius of the base is less than a Gt .246 so you get nice flush contact of base base edges.
I love them!
that said I love them so much I have considered switching to my first ever expandable broadhead because I have heard they will steer a Ex broadhead.
So I am looking for folks who have shot them with broadheads.. fixed or expandables.. lets hear your testing reports.

Just another praise for the X2 I think they are the best vane I have used, shot, or glued on in years!! I have reported earlier on how closely all the vanes in a 100 pack weigh. But I still had to toss a few and recomend you weigh each one. I have only tried the gold ones. I do think the color selection is weak.. I have almost considered going pink (ugh I thought I would never do that) but that is the only bright color they offer.
I dont get paid to say squat.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

elkski said:


> Well first I have to say that my feild scores dropped several points since switching to the x2's... and the best part is that they stick.. I haven't had one come off and I have shot them all at least 750 shots.
> In fact the best thing is that they glue up like a dream. the base is the perfect shape for small dia arrows. the radius of the base is less than a Gt .246 so you get nice flush contact of base base edges.
> I love them!
> that said I love them so much I have considered switching to my first ever expandable broadhead because I have heard they will steer a Ex broadhead.
> ...


 you said your field scores dropped several points and you love them? this must be a mistake


----------



## Bear Foot old (Sep 22, 2005)

flying great for me on fatboys and light speeds


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

what do you all think of victory arrows?


----------

